# Help! Is our dimming thermostat faulty? Microclimate B1ME...



## jotto (Jan 9, 2012)

So the viv is all set ups and temps have been fine.
Read the instructions for the B1ME and it says to have it constantly on day settings to turn light sensor switch to 5 oclock position. Did this to get up to temp etc.

Went to pick up beardie and came home to find stat in night mode and tank cooling.

When tank gets up to temp, it constantly varies the light, you can see it dim for a second or two then go bright....

Was wondering if this was correct, I assumed a dimming stat would dim the light but not constantly up and down every few seconds like a disco! thought it would dim for a minimum amount of time and then raise.....does that make sense?

Getting a little worried that the stat may be faulty.....


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

check the little dials position to set the sensor also if there isnt enough light getting to the magic eye it will be in night mode all the time/. i use to mount these inside the viv high up on the back wall and have the light screwed above the doors opposite the stat. if out side the viv u may need a light source in front of the stat if the rooms dark. (i hav to do that in my reptile room. a small t5 8watt light runs in front of the four stats which i have on a timer. constantly on day i think if all the way to the left. in the middle is the day/night. fully one way is day light off so always on the night setting and fully the other way is always the day setting.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

http://www.microclimate.co.uk/b2me_user_guide.pdf


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

What wattage bulb are you using? if the wattage is too high then the stat will work more than a lower wattage bulb. Ideally you don't want the stat to do anything to the bulb


----------



## jotto (Jan 9, 2012)

Have re read the user guide. If we set it to day all the time, it should not go to night mode...but it does.

We are using a 100w reflector spot in a 4ft viv and temps seem fine. It just seems to visibly be constantly dimming and brightening, will try and get a video.

If it was an on/off stat, it would be like a beardie disco! I was hoping there would be some kind of control within the unit that dimmed it when it got to say the set temp and then came back on if that temp dropped by say 2 degs. The way it is at the moment is as if it is too sensitive and dimming at the set temp but then coming back on if the temp drops by a very small fraction of a degree.

Will contact microclimate tomoorow and ask for advice.


----------



## brumboa (Dec 30, 2011)

jotto said:


> Have re read the user guide. If we set it to day all the time, it should not go to night mode...but it does.
> 
> We are using a 100w reflector spot in a 4ft viv and temps seem fine. It just seems to visibly be constantly dimming and brightening, will try and get a video.
> 
> ...


I rang them up with a fault on my stat last week, there pretty good! Had me testing out loads of different things with the stat. After a few tries, it was something quiet daft! Real helpful company


----------

